# Help



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So I'm wanting to get into bow hunting and need some advice on where to look and what to look for (in terms of buying a compound bow). I live in Draper. I've shot a couple friends bows before (3-4 times a year) but have never taken the plunge and actually bought a bow. I'd say you could consider me a determined beginner that won't give up once I'm invested. I would use the bow to hunt Deer and Elk, but mainly Elk (Uintahs). Please remember I'm a novice in terms of what to look for or where to go.

Brand? (price range is around $500)
Should I go new or used?
Should I look to buy a combo at one of the stores or just the bare bow? 
Where should I go to get my hands on a few (my first thought would be cabelas, but I'm not sure if this is the right place to go)?
Are there any good deals going on right now I should be aware of?

Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

IMHO the value of Bear can not be beat. There are those who say you need to spend twice as much...try one and see if you think they are even 20% better, my opinion was that they were not. I like buying a combo as you just save so much, unless you have very specific components that you want. That being said, I see Cabela's has these ones going right now (Cabela's is an ok place to get them, but a true specialty shop may be better for better service and time in getting it set up)
Bear Lights Out this same set is on their ad for this weekend for $429 in a combo set, gets 4.8/5 stars on their reviews, read through those to see what criticisms there are, I like doing that to know if the objections are about things important to me. 
I don't know who makes these for Cabela's, but you can't go too wrong with most bows out there Cabela's Outfitter bows


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

The first thing you want to do is go to one of the pro shops, Cabelas, Sportsmans and shoot every bow you can as each is different in its draw cycle and feel. I would also shoot a PM to TopofUtaharcher(Lance) a PM as he owns a pro shop in Logan and is closing out some real nice bows! You also have a pro shop in Draper and it is owned by forum member Curley. Good luck, but once you go, you will be hooked!!!! It is an addiction!!!
Kelly


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

The advice you have already gotten about trying every bow you can possibly get your hands on is good advice. Every bow is going to feel different in your hand. Choose the bow that feels the best to you....both when shooting and just holding the bow. Get familiar with the different bow brands know what each brand is capable of. Once you do find a bow (make, model, etc) that you prefer, I would check out e-bay or KSL.com. A lot of times you can find screaming deals on previous years models from guys that want to up grade. Most of the time these bows come set up with a sight and rest. Make sure that if you do look on the internet for a bow, that you know what you are buying...what the max draw weight and length is...whether the draw can be adjusted, whether it is a left hand or right handed bow. Before making ANY purchase, make sure you are fully familiar and comfortable with the bows you are looking at. 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Any minute now Tex-O-Bob will chime in about getting a trad bow. :lol:


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Like others had stated you needed to go to a proshop of some sort: Utah archery center, cabelas, wild arrow and all the others I do not know. Try as many as you can and see what you like. Make sure you find out what your draw-length is and what poundage you are comfortable with. I as I age actually prefer the 50-60 instead of the 60-70 bows. I seem to be a little better shot with the lower poundage. Once poundage, draw, and brand are determined see if the bow shop has any used that you like.

If not I personally really like the used bow ads on www.Archerytalk.com They seem to have some decent deals. I personally would not send a newbie to KSL or Ebay since I have noticed a lot of people that think their 20 year old bow is still worth 200. Don't get me wrong, deals can be had on KSL or Ebay but you do have to weed out quite a bit.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Give Humphrey's a try. They're on Main Street in American Fork. They usually have some great package deals on around Christmas.


----------



## pinsnscrews (Nov 18, 2009)

As a new Archer which happened by mistake of a friend putting me in for a archery tag as my second choice. I went out and got measured for a bow I was 29 inch draw length. The next thing I did was decide what brand bow I was gonna get. I also tried what all of my friends had done which was buy the fastest bow FPS (Feet per second). I ended up buying a used Hoyt Trykon it was quit, fast, shot a pretty good group, and in relatively good shape. My problem was the bow always seemed too heavy for me and my friends swore in order for the bow to be fast it has to be rated at 300 FPS or more to be a real bow I had it turned up to 67 pounds. Here's my advice take everything I just said and forget it all here are the steps I didn't take to ensure I got the right bow the first time...

1. Forget about what you friends think
2. FPS means nothing if you have to struggle to pull the bow back
3. Never care about what the best brand bow is, because the best brand is whichever bow feels good to you. In the last 6 months I've shot Hoyt's, Mathews, PSE's, Diamond's,Mission, Bow Tech, Fred Bear, I'm not gonna say what I finally ended up getting but I love everything about this bow over my last one. Not because of the name or what my friend's said. Because I shot so many I made an informed decision. 
4. Shoot every bow that you can if you are my size 6 foot 155 pounds then start with a 60-70 if that's too hard then have the shop turn the bow down a little more, there is no shame in shooting a bow that is 50-60 pounds, or if your bigger then go up. 
5. Make sure you understand what kind of cam would best suit your style or needs.
6. Buy your bow from a Archery range pro shop, Most will give you free shooting and expert advice whenever you need it big or small. 
7. Set your price of how much you want to spend for a bare bones bow and how much you want to spend for a bow package.
8. If you buy used shoot all the new bows first. It may be a great deal but you may find something better new that's a better fit.
9. Arrows don't make the perfect shot how comfortable you are with your bow will. However I shoot heavier arrows then my bow weight but that gives me a more accurate shot and a slower FPS. 
10. Not everyone shoots the same way don't listen to your friends remember rule #1

I'm not an expert in fact I missed a nice 3 point with my first bow at 20 yards because my bow was turned up too high for me and the cams were too aggressive for my style, the reason see rule #1. Used is good if you know what your looking for and how it shoots or will shoot, also look it over good for bent cams worn or stretched strings also how well the bow was taken care of. Tell the person you are buying the bow from lets go have it looked at at a shop.

Disappointment sucks because you did whats popular, good luck


----------



## pinsnscrews (Nov 18, 2009)

Loke said:


> Give Humphrey's a try. They're on Main Street in American Fork. They usually have some great package deals on around Christmas.


Humphries is amazing for advice and they are very knowledgeable. Jakes archery in orem is also an amazing team of guys I've dealt with. There are also shops in Salt Lake as well I've heard about but haven't dealt with personally. Take a day and go to every shop and see which you like the best and which one has what you need. JMO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lehi said:


> Any minute now Tex-O-Bob will chime in about getting a trad bow. :lol:


Na, he specifically asked for help with a compound bow. Poor little basterd is already brainwashed... :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

No Tex. I'm just working my way up. Once I conquer the Compound I'll come to you for help with the traditional stuff.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> No Tex. I'm just working my way up. Once I conquer the Compound I'll come to you for help with the traditional stuff.


Fair enough. It took me 7 years to come back around, I'll see you in 2016. :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > No Tex. I'm just working my way up. Once I conquer the Compound I'll come to you for help with the traditional stuff.
> ...


I've been shooting compound for 32 years and I don't see myself changing anytime soon. I compare it to the kiddy rides at Lagoon and the big boy rides. NO COMPARISON!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

pinsnscrews said:


> As a new Archer which happened by mistake of a friend putting me in for a archery tag as my second choice. I went out and got measured for a bow I was 29 inch draw length. The next thing I did was decide what brand bow I was gonna get. I also tried what all of my friends had done which was buy the fastest bow FPS (Feet per second). I ended up buying a used Hoyt Trykon it was quit, fast, shot a pretty good group, and in relatively good shape. My problem was the bow always seemed too heavy for me and my friends swore in order for the bow to be fast it has to be rated at 300 FPS or more to be a real bow I had it turned up to 67 pounds. Here's my advice take everything I just said and forget it all here are the steps I didn't take to ensure I got the right bow the first time...
> 
> 1. Forget about what you friends think
> 2. FPS means nothing if you have to struggle to pull the bow back
> ...


Lot's of good advise there and I don't have a whole lot to add other than it's great that you are doing this now vs a few weeks before the bow hunt. By the time the hunt rolls around you should be all dialed in and ready to go with what ever you decide to get. I would also add to join a winter leauge in your area and attend as many spring/summer shoots as you can. You will get some good practice with your equipment and get some tips and sugesstions from other archers. Good Luck!!

Mark


----------

